# Opera problem - comeback



## Erratus (Jan 31, 2011)

```
opera [crash logging]: Can't read kernel memory: : /dev/mem: Permission denied
```
A previous solved problem is back. But there is no more "Dialog Toolkit" in "about:config".


----------



## Erratus (Jan 31, 2011)

The problem can be replicated like this:

1. Close fluxbox while opera is still running
2. After closing opera, hard disk is working for some seconds. Closing fluxbox while harddisk is still used after opera has been closed, a  message shows that opera has been crashed.

This problem is not related to "Dialog Toolkit=4".


----------

